# 1976 Case 680 Backhoe Wiring Diagram N



## Hixc (Jun 16, 2013)

I have not been able to get my case tractor to start. It seems to be cranking over to slowly as if there is to much resistance. i have bought a new started solenoid and tried replacing it, however it still cranks to slow to start. I have used 2 brand new batteries while charging them to see if i can get her to crank fast enough but the wires just seem to be getting hot from the battery-starter terminals. Does anyone have a wiring diagram for this tractor so i can go ahead and diagnose what is wrong? please send me a diagram to [email protected]

Thank You

Chris


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

? gas diesel more info case lover but not famialer with 680 have experience with530 580c sevral others


----------



## Hixc (Jun 16, 2013)

This is a Diesel


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

desel 76 model probaly doesnt have much if any high tech cirutes dont have any wiring info tempory start is easy if this be the case "very sure its in nuteral' if its no tin fuel supply tahe a heavy coated wire make sure fuel stop is in start position jump post across on selonid sides that have battery cables on themkey shouldnt have to be on unless it has electrail fuel stop works on older equip. most of time


----------



## Briankos (2 mo ago)

I need the wiring diagram also. Have many manuals but none of them show the starting circuit with wire colors... If you have one for a 1978 case 680E diesel, please forward to [email protected] Much appreciation.


----------

